# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Mapping elements by Barek

## Barek333

So here is my set of six iso buildings I used in the latest cartography lite challenge. (and won, muahaha)

Whenever/if I make something new like forest and mountain brushes, heraldic shields and so on in the future I'll also post it here. Hope someone finds this useful.



Cheers,
Barek

----------


## Bogie

Nice, keep them coming!

----------


## Barek333

So here are some old paper textures. Just started making some so not the best quality but in my opinion there is never enough of those online when you are a beginner  :Smile:  Also after so much trouble in the tablet vs gimp battle I decided to start using krita for most of my sketching and drawing while continuing to use gimp for the latter image manipulations. So far I am happy and I am also adding a first simple town symbol I made with it (really not good but oh it just seems so faster than gimp..probably since no problems arise while I draw)

Cheers,
Barek

----------


## Bogie

Those parchments would go good with Chick's Parchment brushes.

----------


## Barek333

Thanks Bogie, I also thought that. I am also trying to imitate one style -Max- used in his workshop thread where he used a similar background.

----------


## snodsy

These are really nice icons I'll at least use them for inspiration!

----------


## Barek333

Thanks snodsy, and thanks for the rep  :Smile:

----------


## Barek333

Two more parchments, these I think look better  :Smile:

----------


## Barek333

Here are a couple of town icons and a compass I made this weekend, hope someone finds something here useful  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Barek

----------


## Barek333

Going to add a few of my textures here if someone wants to use them.



Cheers,
Barek

----------


## tainotim

Theses are some great resources Barek!  What usage rights do you have on the parchments?  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work, Barek! I will never, ever have too many textures. Thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## Barek333

Thanks guys,

Feel free to use them tainotim however you wish, would always appreciate knowing if it was used somewhere as that makes me feel good  :Smile:  Also I am fairly certain every texture i use to make them is free to use as well.

I agree ChickPea, when I have 15 min or so of free time, so not enough to do some mapping, I just make a texture or two and increase my stocks  :Smile: 

here a few more:



Cheers,
Barek

----------


## Tom

Wonderful textures Barek! thanks, I will definitely use them!

----------


## Barek333

Oh please do Tom, would love to see your map on one of them  :Smile:

----------


## NateVz

These are rad! Thanks, Barek! I'll add them to my folder of parchment backgrounds for sure. Can't wait to try them out.

----------


## Diamond

Well, now I have to make a map!  Thanks for sharing these, Barek, they're great.

----------


## Bogie

Gotta love some new Parchments!

----------


## Mouse

Thanks Barek!  these are great  :Very Happy: 

I hope you don't mind me using one of them for the mappy bit of my current challenge entry?

----------


## Barek333

Oh go right ahead Mouse I'll be glad  :Smile:

----------


## Barek333

Haven't been active here for a while so here are a couple of new textures so that I don't feel completely unproductive  :Very Happy: 



Hope someone finds them useful.

Cheers,
Barek

----------


## Bogie

Nice parchments Barek!  I like the second one a lot.

----------


## BlueMarine

The textures are simply amazing, can't wait to use them! Thank you!

----------

